# *two horses found nottingham/derby/leicestershire - please read*



## Pollyconk (31 March 2015)

On Tuesday 24th March, I found two loose horses at the top of the Soldiers Lane Bridleway, off Kegworth Road, Gotham, Nottinghamshire.

We are currently keeping them at a nearby yard and they are described as follows:
 - One old Palomino mare, around 15hh and suspected in foal
 - One Black cob gelding, around 15 years old and wearing a pink rug

Both horses look well cared for and when discovered were not muddy or unkempt, just desperate for a drink.

We have had no joy from a local search over the past week, Derbyshire, Leicestershire and Nottinghamshire Police have been contacted as well as Horsewatch and the RSPCA

Please get in contact if you know anything about this lovely pair - we think they may have been stolen and dumped as no one in the local area recognises them

For pictures please follow the link below:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153152702681125&set=pcb.10153152707886125&type=1&theater 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153152702701125&set=pcb.10153152707886125&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153152702686125&set=pcb.10153152707886125&type=1&theater

Thank you for taking the time to read this - any information is invaluable!


----------



## cally6008 (31 March 2015)

Contact local vets and riding schools, livery yards etc
Could be that someone is away on holiday and not aware horses are missing


----------



## Pollyconk (31 March 2015)

Yes we have contacted all local vets, riding schools and liveries. Posters have been put up, its been shared on facebook numerous times but still no one has come forward. We thought that some one may be on holiday but surely they would have someone checking in on their horses whilst they were away? We are so desperate to find their owners as they are lovely horses


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 March 2015)

Thats quite a long time for no one to notice they are missing, do you think they could have been stolen from a different part of the country and somehow ended up there?


----------



## cally6008 (31 March 2015)

Have they been scanned for microchips ?
Are they freezemarked ?


----------



## teacups (31 March 2015)

Just bumping this for you. They look as though they had a home.


----------



## supagran (1 April 2015)

Looks like the owner has been found, according to OP's Facebook page.


----------



## cally6008 (1 April 2015)

Owners have been found.

 Pollyconk - please delete your original post on facebook about them, its up to over 5,000 shares now and people still keep sharing it not knowing that the owners have been found


----------



## fatpiggy (2 April 2015)

But what was the story then?  Come on, you know everyone is dying to hear!


----------



## cally6008 (7 April 2015)

Over 8,000 shares now on the original post, please DELETE it from facebook, it's getting more shares each day as more and more groups pick it up (or at least edit the description to say found on it)

Story = person looking after horses whilst owner on holiday thought owner had come back and moved them


----------

